
How to do remote-pair-programming? - rednosehacker
Please share your experience !
======
Swisstone
Use Visual Studio Code and Live Share:
[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-
share](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/11/15/live-share)

~~~
rednosehacker
did you tried it ?

~~~
Swisstone
yes, but not on a regular basis

------
wikibob
Use-Together.com :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17507864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17507864)

Screen.so :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22676040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22676040)

------
sethammons
Slack has a screen share option. We were customers of the company they bought
to get the functionality, and it worked great back then. I assume it works
similarly in slack

------
Antoninus
Screen share and go.

~~~
_fourzerofour
Or if you're feeling risque, two connections to the same tmux session.

------
probinso
tmux is the most direct option

